# Papillon Grooming



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

I have a new papillon puppy 
My question is what do i need to have in her grooming kit? I have nail clippers and scissors for keeping her pad hair short/shaping her (hares) feet.

Ive been using my other dogs comb to brush her but they both have very different coats (his is a bichons). What would be the best brush to use? I was looking at slickers (with the bobbly bits on the ends). Is that suitable?

Thanks


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I use a pin brush for the coat and a fine toothed comb for the ears. For the feet I use thinning shears and grooming scissors. I also have electric clippers but that's just for when I'm lazy. You're not really supposed to use them on papillons but oh well. 

They're really really easy to groom, you hardly have to do anything. 

Here's two articles that might help. They're both about show grooming papillons, but it can apply to a pet too. You can just take which parts you think your dog needs. I think they're very helpful.

http://www.braylorspapillons.com/groom.htm
http://www.papillonclub.org/Education/grooming_trimming_the_papillon.htm


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, I am hoping to show roxy so the show stuff is great


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

spugs said:


> I have a new papillon puppy
> My question is what do i need to have in her grooming kit? I have nail clippers and scissors for keeping her pad hair short/shaping her (hares) feet.
> 
> Ive been using my other dogs comb to brush her but they both have very different coats (his is a bichons). What would be the best brush to use? I was looking at slickers (with the bobbly bits on the ends). Is that suitable?
> ...


I got a new pap puppy, too! 
I use like Laurelin said, a pin brush and a (metal) comb and thinners. Coat dressing spray is nice for between bath combouts so you don't break a bunch of hair.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Just like Laurelin said, we use a pin brush on our Paps, and for the ears, I use a flea comb, as it is really fine toothed. We use a conditioning spray on Giz too, as we are trying to grow out his coat nice.. Small scissors for paw pads and trimming the 'pants' are always useful. Blue-based whitening shampoo is perfect, as it brightens the white coats and makes the browns brighter too..


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup. I use exactly the same things as Laurelin. A pin brush for just normal brushing, a metal comb for the ears and to go over the coat to check for mats. I have a spray bottle filled with water with a tiny bit of conditioner that I spray on the coat before brushing.

For trimming I use grooming scissors and thinning shears for a sanitary trim.


----------

